# (OH) (GR) CH OTCH Morgen's Lil'Bit of Skyefire UDX OM2 TD MH VCX DDHF OBHF



## OTCHMH (Nov 22, 2009)

*(OH) (GR) CH OTCH Morgen's Lil'Bit of Skyefire UDX OM2 TD MH VCX DDHF OBHF ***

Beau-D earned a JAM in Qual at the 2014 GRCA National Specialty and has 12 MH passes to date
Beau-D comes from multiple generations of working goldens, including Obedience Trail Champions and Master Hunters.
He is owner trained and handled to all of his performance titles, including the Master Hunter
Beau-D is well structured, moderate built (23" and 60-65 pounds), with correct coat. He is an excellent marker and a team player. He is very watery. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=383846

http://skyefiregoldenretrievers.com

Hips: OFA GR-105184G24M-VPI
Eye clearance:	CERF GR-348440 (2013)
Heart clearance:	OFA GR-CA19525/12M/C-PI
Elbow clearance:	OFA GR-EL26066M24-VPI
Thyroid clearance:OFA GR-TH2479/41M-VPI
prcd-PRA status:	Clear (Optigen 12-4313)
PRA1 status:	Clear (Optigen 12-4313)
Ichthyosis status:	Clear (Antegene 12-4313)


----------

